# An update on my front end vibration



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yates said:


> I had been experiencing a vibration at low speed for the last few months. Usually started when taking off and smoothed out at 10 mph or so. Felt it in the front end and sometimes all the way up to the steering wheel. It was very intermittent at first but was getting progressively worse as time went on. Took it to the dealership and of course we couldn't duplicate it after 10 minutes or so of driving. I told the mechanic it was really bad when taking off up a hill so we found a slight incline and thankfully it vibrated up the incline. He recognized it as an axle problem some of the pre-2013 Malibu's were having but never had a Cruze brought in for the problem before. He said some of these axles made their way to Cruze assembly lines also. Anyway new axles are on order and after 6 days they still have not come in. Not really complaining about that though because they did give me a decent loner car. I'll update when I get the Cruze back just in case others are having similar problems.


Hi Yates, 

I'm happy to see that your dealer is taking care of this for you. If you have any further issues, please don't hesitate to reach out to me via private message

Kindest Regards,
Crystal L
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

8 days and still have not got my car back. How long to change a couple axles? Calling them this afternoon to see what is going on.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yates said:


> 8 days and still have not got my car back. How long to change a couple axles? Calling them this afternoon to see what is going on.


Axles are easy to change. It's locating the manual transmission fluid, the axle seal, or the axles themselves that can be a holdup.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Axles are easy to change. It's locating the manual transmission fluid, the axle seal, or the axles themselves that can be a holdup.


O.K. but it's an automatic transmission. Just called and they are still waiting for parts. The servicing mechanic was not available and that's all the service rep. knows up to this point.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We've run into that before where non-common parts like transmissions and the like take forever to arrive. IIRC somebody waited over a month for a new Eco manual transmission to be shipped from Austria, where they're built. GM has shown it will send all the axles and whatnot to Flint or wherever the powertrains are assembled to build new cars, not to their dealers to repair customer cars. I'm not surprised a dealer has to wait for parts, considering GM's attitude in the past.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yates said:


> 8 days and still have not got my car back. How long to change a couple axles? Calling them this afternoon to see what is going on.


Please keep me posted on this and let me know when you get your vehicle back. If you would like for me to call the dealer on your behalf just send me a private message and I would be glad to help!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got the car back a few hours ago. Been road testing it all around the subdivision which is a maze of small hills and inclines. This is where the vibration was worst. So far so good. A few times I thought I felt it ever slightly but the turbo likes to lend a hand going up hills so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt I was just imaging it. On my invoice the cause was listed as: bulletin PI0770C... replace RH and LH front wheel drive shaft. The mechanic did say it was a known problem. Good luck to me as well as others that have this service performed, that it is a permanent fix.


----------

